# Princeton to Bound Brook - canal?



## SpankingSally (Apr 16, 2012)

Has anyone been on the D&R Canal Path between Princeton (NJ) and South Bound Brook?

Trying to link up a one-way ride and wondering if I'm better off staying on roads, or if I should get on the canal path. 

Is the surface paved? 

Anyone have any route suggestions? I'm trying to get to the Great Swamp area and points east of there.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

The canal path is gravel. I've ridden it with a road bike, but it's been several years so I can't speak to it's condition. Perhaps Ted Nugent could chime in.

Canal road is a nice road, albeit narrow with a decent amount of traffic. River road on the western side is OK also.

Once you get up to Manville, I suggest getting over to the east side of the river to Weston Canal Road which will get you to South Bound Brook. Then Mountain Ave, King George Rd and thru Millington would get you to the Great Swamp. This is probably the most direct route, but you will hit a few big hills as well as some congested roads.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

AlanE said:


> The canal path is gravel.


A friends' daughter drowned in the D&R canal in Lambertville this past January.
Are you near there? Have they done anything to make it safer?

thanks


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Randy99CL said:


> A friends' daughter drowned in the D&R canal in Lambertville this past January.
> Are you near there? Have they done anything to make it safer?
> 
> thanks


Sorry for your loss, but she was drunk.
Sarah Majoras' death ruled accidental; high level of alcohol found in blood | NJ.com

No, they are not doing anything to make it safer. 
Months after accidental death, state has no plans to install guardrails along Lambertville towpath | NJ.com

And no, this is not near there.


----------



## Bike N Gear (Jan 30, 2007)

As of right now, you won't be able to continue on the canal path past Amwell Rd heading North. They are doing work on the canal {dredging I believe) and put a fence to close off that section. I was forced to ride the canal path Wednesday when Canal Rd was closed for construction. It was totally smooth from Amwell to Blackwells Miils Rd. Not sure beyond that as I continued with my "road" ride.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

AlanE said:


> Sorry for your loss, but she was drunk. No, they are not doing anything to make it safer. And no, this is not near there.


Sorry to threadjack.

Thanks. Yes I knew she was drunk. Really a horrible tragedy.

As I followed the story I was amazed that all the pictures showed the canal having smooth brick or stone sides and the water being four feet or so below the path. 
My thoughts were that if someone did happen to fall in there was no way that they could possibly climb out, nothing to grab on to, especially wearing water-soaked winter clothes and with hypothermia setting in.
Sitting here in Ohio and only having pics and videos to go on, it looks like a death trap to me.

After they found her body I followed the story for a little while and saw that they weren't likely to do anything to make it safer. 
Just wondered, thanks for the update.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Threadjack:

I don't think it's that difficult to climb out of if you're not drunk and it's not 2AM. Sad, but accidental was just what it was...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I would second Alan's recommendation but might suggest using Somerset Street to cross 22 if you wish to take the hills more gradually. You can get to it by following Green Brook Road just south of 22. Fairly nice road for that area. 

That said if you want the hills Alan's route is spot on. I do prefer Dock Watch Hollow to king George but that is a little out of the way.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

BTW, if you are planning this ride for the morning of next Saturday (May 25), the Hills of Somerset road race will be going up Millstone River Rd from Rocky Hill all the way thru Manville. This is just about NJ's only open road race, run as a "rolling enclosure" with police & motorcycle escorts. If you time it right and get out ahead of the race, the police will think that you are in a breakaway and clear the traffic for you.

http://tourofsomerville.org/downloads/Torpey Road Race.pdf


----------



## SpankingSally (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for this great info. Sorry to hear this go slightly off topic but this board is a greate resource. 

Going to plan a Princeton to Morris County ride for this Thursday or Friday, weather permitting. 

THanks all.


----------

